# Minimum ceiling height - Massachusetts



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You should be asking your local building dept. this question. There the only ones that can give you a final yes or no.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

first off your cut and past appears to be from the 7th edition or earlier version of the the Massachusetts Building Code for One- and Two-Family Dwelling as section 5305 does not appear in the current 8th edition.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec005.htm

here is the Mass Amendments to Section R305 http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dps/inf/780cmr/780-8th-51.pdf
*it allows ceiling height of 6'-8"

SECTION R304 MINIMUM ROOM AREAS* 

*R304.1 Minimum area.* Every _dwelling_ unit shall have at least one habitable room that shall have not less than 120 square feet (11 m2) of gross floor area. 

*R304.2 Other rooms.* Other habitable rooms shall have a floor area of not less than 70 square feet (6.5 m2). 

*Exception:* Kitchens. 

*R304.3 Minimum dimensions.* Habitable rooms shall not be less than 7 feet (2134 mm) in any horizontal dimension. 

*Exception:* Kitchens. 

*R304.4 Height effect on room area.* Portions of a room with a sloping ceiling measuring less than 5 feet (1524 mm) or a furred ceiling measuring less than 7 feet (2134 mm) from the finished floor to the finished ceiling shall not be considered as contributing to the minimum required habitable area for that room.

if you are constructing a Rec room in the basement then it would appear it is used for living purposes and would be a habitable space. if the enclosed space contains at least 70 square feet of area that meets the ceiling height requirement and does not have a horizontal measurement of less than 7 feet then it should be ok in my opinion, of course it is my opinion that Dunkin Donuts charges too much for a large iced coffee.

of course as joe said the opinion of the building official is the one that truly matters. I'd ask their opinion and would use R304 and R305 as justification.

Which town in southeastern Mass is this located in?


----------

